# Searching for my unicorn. Diamond audio D7402



## quickrip (Mar 22, 2014)

Hey old school fans. 
I've been lurking around this site for quite some time and am more regular over at the Phoenix gold phorum. I've been looking for over a year for the diamond audio D7402. If anyone knows of one or has one that could possibly be up for grabs I would be soooo grateful. 
Thank you
Ben
510-599-6379


----------

